# Rohloff "lite" shifter?



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone have this shifter?
Listed as "Original spare twist shifter "light" for SPEEDHUB 500/14".
Looks quite good, perhaps a shade slimmer than the original.
https://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=14671


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, very well made, have yet to put it on bike.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Great, I ordered mine a few days ago. Can't wait to see it. I'm surprised there aren't any side to side pics anywhere online. I was looking at the tune shifters but then I saw this. Certainly a better price.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Light Rohloff Twist shifter*

Now fitted. Needed reason to renew inner cables and tidy up cabling. Slightly fiddly job with instructions in German. Torx head on screws and need to jiggle the shifter around 6 / 7 to locate cable heads properly (different from original fitting). Bike is much lighter now and so is my wallet.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good! Thanks for posting the pic. I'm looking forward to losing the triangular grip and hopefully getting the brake moved slightly closer to the grip as well as any weight savings.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

What's the weight of this shifter ?


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Did not weigh it but this is from their web site: "This should also be ready for purchase as of January 2011 and will replace the original shifter. This new lightweight shifter weighs in at just 80g saving an impressive 30g over its predecessor (130g). I presume they mean 50 g


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Just a quick update if it helps anyone decide. Width is same so brake will not get closer. Have been out riding and I will say that it is more comfortable in that.your whole hand can close on the bar as it is the same diameter (at least of the cane creek lock-ons I use) as the grip. The small diameter does not make it more difficult to shift (and I have the earlier stronger shifter springs in the hub), but it may prompt some people to review their cables and routing. Was it worth upgrading? For me, yes, it finished bike off...again.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got mine in. Heres a pic of side by side. Can't wait to get it on the new ride!

I weighed the new at 81.5g, and the old at 108g without the two small barrels that the cables slide through (didn't take the time to fully disassemble). I don't think those two small bits weigh another 20g, so their claim of 30g savings is correct, but old weight is incorrect. 

Seems like the only way to make it slimmer would be putting the clamping bits underneath the grip somehow.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Did your ZAMer arrive?!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

NO... what I should have said was "Can't wait for the new ride to put this on". Still basically at step 1, but I'm sure it goes quite quickly once I'm up in line.

I've seen the initial design after catching the James on the phone prior to NAHBS. Sent him info on the Phil Wood hubshell which he was going to look at and order during NAHBS. Called once since then to congratulate the crew on the win for the Tour Divide ride they created and to touch base on the build, but have not heard anything back yet.

From their facebook page it appears they are moving into a new place so they're backed up - see a trend?  No biggie though, just waiting still and getting antsy now that its warming up. I've spent the time nitpicking every part decision I've made so far hoping they don't tell me none of it will work together once I get in touch with them. That's my only issue in the whole process so far - I don't want them waiting for me on anything or on a part that takes 2 weeks to source so a call just to verify a few things would do wonders for my peace of mind. 

I was psyched to hear him say in his video interview from NAHBS that they're delivering one to NC in "a few weeks", so I know they haven't forgotten about me as there can't be another guy in NC getting one.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Just the fact that they wrote the numbers in white is a good reason to change mine :thumbsup:


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

fokof said:


> Just the fact that they wrote the numbers in white is a good reason to change mine :thumbsup:


I agree. That is my biggest complaint about the old shifter.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

After talking with Todd about it I'm going with the Mittelmeyer unit so I can get it on to the curved MM bar.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats the type of thing I was talking about. I decided I prob couldn't get the MMs due to the shifter, but they dont answer phone or return calls. You calling office number or emailing? I hate to resort to bugging James on his cell, but that may be my best bet. I'll be out of town a lot the next few weeks so my attention will turn elshwere and I'll calm down a bit...

BTW, I like that Mittlemeyer but seems like it could be lighter (and cheaper). I was looking at the Tune version becasue I could get it in green, but the price sent me elsewhere.


----------



## nicknoxx (May 25, 2008)

I think it's a real shame that Rohloff didn't make the cables leave in the direction of the bars rather than perpendicular to them. Would have made much tidier cables and avoided a bend as well. Missed opportunity.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree. The bends aren't too bad, but it would really clean up the look coming out parallel to the bars. 

Could have been due to most people running brakes just next to the shifter? Simpler to not deal with it from their end I'm sure.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

A twist shifter with cables coming out parallel to the handlebars ?
That's a 90° angle for the cables , not good. Shifters cables and abrupt bends don't go together


Use some V-Brakes noodle @ the shifter.
I installed these 5 years ago still going strong !


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> Thats the type of thing I was talking about. I decided I prob couldn't get the MMs due to the shifter, but they dont answer phone or return calls. You calling office number or emailing? I hate to resort to bugging James on his cell, but that may be my best bet. I'll be out of town a lot the next few weeks so my attention will turn elshwere and I'll calm down a bit...
> 
> BTW, I like that Mittlemeyer but seems like it could be lighter (and cheaper). I was looking at the Tune version becasue I could get it in green, but the price sent me elsewhere.


I've been emailing - but the Tune version won't fit on curved bars either will it? I asked about this but didn't get any responses from anyone who'd fit anything else to an MM or drop bar.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> I've been emailing - but the Tune version won't fit on curved bars either will it? I asked about this but didn't get any responses from anyone who'd fit anything else to an MM or drop bar.


I caught James on his cell yesterday, everything is moving forward, should see it in the next 2-2.5 wks assuming parts aren't an issue. Biggest headache is making sure Phil Wood can get us one of the hub shells quickly so we can mate it to the 36h rim. We also discussed bars, going with something akin to a Mary bar with straight ends so I can do Ergons potentially and slide on the shifter without any issues.

The Mittlemeyer is the only one I've seen that will fit on curved bars still in production. Tout Terrain made one that was quite clunky in a trigger shifter form, but don't believe they are available. Or you could go the really homemade route like this guy: http://www.minortriad.com/twist.html.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

fokof said:


> A twist shifter with cables coming out parallel to the handlebars ?
> That's a 90° angle for the cables , not good. Shifters cables and abrupt bends don't go together
> 
> Use some V-Brakes noodle @ the shifter.
> I installed these 5 years ago still going strong !


Right and I agree, but others have tried and seemed to get it to work with some sort of radius machined into the shifter where the cables exit. I will likely go with cut down noodles coming out of the shifter to clean up the bar area as many have done.


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone know if the new grip fits the old shifter, or the Tune shifter? Had planned on going for one of the Armin Weith shifters, preferably with the gear indicator, but he's out of stock of everything at the moment. The tune one with the new grip would be a good equivalent so long as the new grip fits it! Also any reviews of the Tune shifter would be useful!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

New grip does not fit the old shifter and by extension does not fit the Tune shifter. I think you may be able to do a hack job to make it fit as the diameter is the same but not sure you'd really want to.

I also had wanted an Armin shifter but he has been out of stock since I first spoke with him in early January so I wouldn't hold your breath.

The new shifter is great for the price, I'd love to have a green one which is the only reason I'd get a Tune. Not sure what the pros are of the Tune at this point with the new Rohloff being lighter than the old one.


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply! That's frustrating as it seemed to be the way to go. 

What is it that means the new grip doesn't work with the old shifter or Tune shifter, has the diameter of the shifter changed or is it just the length or something else? 

I guess the advantage of the Tune shifter is that it would still have been lighter than the new Rohloff one, and now lighter even still presumably than before with the thinner (and thus lighter?) new grip, and would now have had the white gear markings from the new grip.

Hmm will have to decide between the new Rohloff, or the Tune with the old grip, or hacking the new grip to fit the Tune. What would need to be done to get it to fit do you think?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have them in front of me currently, but I believe the inside of the grip is different and slightly different size (see pics above). I'd look at schematics from Rohloff documents to see how they slide on differently.


----------



## Slackadaisical1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Had mine fitted. 

Good attempt by Rohloff, but these white numbers will eventually wear off. They need need to be engraved into something hard wearing...


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

ElvisHitler said:


> Had mine fitted.
> 
> Good attempt by Rohloff, but these white numbers will eventually wear off. They need need to be engraved into something hard wearing...


Elvis..

Your user name is by far the worst on MTBR.
Not all user names are great (including my own) but yours is plain and simple bad taste and insulting :nono:


----------



## Slackadaisical1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I'm not doing too badly...I've only insulted one person over the course of almost five years and that's just my moniker! :thumbsup:

Not a bad band though [if this is your sort of thing], with some quite arresting tunes.

Youtube them!

:band:


----------

